# Bamma 14



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

PAUL DALEY IS BACK










Ahead of this Saturday's BAMMA 13; the UK's ultimate Mixed Martial Arts promotion, BAMMA is proud to announce its return to Birmingham on 14th December with BAMMA 14 at the LG Arena. Tickets for BAMMA 14 go on sale at 9am tomorrow at http://fola.me/Ly8g5

British bad boy, Paul 'Semtex' Daley brings his explosive power to headline the BAMMA 14 card as he is set to face his biggest challenge to date. Renowned as one of MMA's most dangerous and exciting strikers, the Welterweight returns to fight on BAMMA for a third time with a current record of 33-12-2. Daley previously headlined BAMMA 5 in where he demolished Yuja Shirai in just 1:46; while BAMMA 7 saw him win over the distance against Jordan Radev. Fighting predominantly internationally since, including at Strikeforce and on Bellator, Daley is now exclusively signed to BAMMA in the UK and can be expected to deliver a compelling performance on 14th December. His opponent is yet to be confirmed.

Paul Daley said: "I'm excited to fight in Birmingham in front of my UK fans. Expect an action packed fight and a KO finish in true Semtex style"

BAMMA's Managing Director, Ashley Bothwell, said: 

"We are thrilled to have Paul Daley back on BAMMA again for our Christmas event in Birmingham. He is one of the world's most entertaining fighters to watch and is constantly developing his arsenal, so with every fight there's a unique and compelling story. I'm excited as the fans to see what Semtex brings this time to the BAMMA 14 headliner on 14th December."





 

BAMMA 14 will feature on Channel 5 and 5* in the UK; and will be televised on AXS-TV in the US, The Fight Network in Canada, Red Media in Russia, TV Esporte Interativo in Brazil and Setanta in Africa.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Now the big question is can he make weight or not?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Now the big question is can he make weight or not?


I believe he's made weight in his last 6 fights, fyi.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Semtex...opponent tba. Should be a good one!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Warm up match or immediate title shot perhaps?


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Won't be a title shot as Eddy Ellis is still recovering from the broken jaw sustained in his fight with Jim Wallhead.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is definitely a possibility.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

All 3 webisodes of Question Time with Paul "Semtex" Daley can be found here: http://bamma.com/news/2013/09/30/questiontime-with-paul-semtex-daley


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I need to watch the next fight on AXSTV.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

First fight to be announced. After calling Colin "Freakshow" Fletcher out after his World Title win, he gets his wish..










All the details here: http://bamma.com/news/2013/10/08/mansour-barnaoui-vs-colin-freakshow-fletcher-at-bamma-14


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> Won't be a title shot as Eddy Ellis is still recovering from the shock sustained from being awarded the win in his fight with Jim Wallhead.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Fixed that for ya!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Can't weait to see Freakshow back in action. Great to see him fighting on BAMMA again.

Interesting to see Daley back, but if he works his way to a WW title fight, where does Judo Jimmy go? To MW?


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Daley has said he's not interested in the WW title, he has other goals. And talking of Mr Daley, Ariel Helwani broke the news of his opponent at BAMMA 14 earlier - The Blackzillians Romario Manoel "Junior Killer" da Silva










http://bamma.com/news/2013/10/08/paul-semtex-daley-to-face-romario-da-silva-at-bamma-14


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why wouldn't he want the welterweight title?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Why wouldn't he want the welterweight title?


I'm spit balling but..

Daley has a 3 fight deal so a logical/ideal string of events could be something like;

#1 First fight, cannot compete for title due to Ellis being injured.

#2 Second fight, with Ellis for the belt.

#3 Third fight, first and final title defence before vacating and joining the UFC.

Ofcourse it all depends of certain events happening, Daley winning all his fights for one but also depending of getting a call for the UFC.

Paul Daley is a desirable champion to have for BAMMA but giving him the title considering the length of his deal might not be seen as the best piece of business all things considered.

If he gets his three get TKO/KOs for BAMMA he has done his job, belt or not.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if he'll ever go back to the UFC. However, if there's anything I've learned it's that things change. Maybe he'll get signed bu WSOF.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Palhares vs Daley...make it happen Bamma! This is GOLD!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought Palhares is a middleweight.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Palhares dropped to Welterweight for the fight this week. I'm not sure we could afford Palhares.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Next fight to be announced is:










http://bamma.com/news/2013/10/11/scott-askham-to-defend-middleweight-title-at-bamma-14


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The middleweight championship is one of the most contested in BAMMA.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

A new Freakshow poster hit the internet today.. 










Also check out this interview with the UKs Mike 'Black Death' johnson entitled "Dane White, Alex Reid & Black Death - The Return of Michael johnson" http://www.bamma.com/news/2013/10/22/dana-white-alex-reid-black-death-michael-johnson-returns


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is getting weirder and weirder.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

"weirder and weirder"??? you say that like there's a multitude of weird things happening...

The Freakshow poster is awesome, but what strikes you as "weirder"?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Since when do clowns compete in MMA?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

You ever heard of a fighter called Colin Fletcher?...........


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's a personality not a literal clown.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Final fight announced for BAMMA 14 is James "Scraps" Saville Vs. Tom "Fire Kid" Duquesnoy. http://www.bamma.com/news/2013/11/12/final-fight-announced-bamma-14-fight-card-finalised

Full line up here: 


> BAMMA 14 FIGHT CARD
> 
> WELTERWEIGHT BOUT
> PAUL DALEY VS ROMARIO MANOEL DA SILVA
> ...


In other news we have just signed partnership deals with lonsdale and Sports Direct and also have signed a new TV deal with Abu Dhabi TV which puts us on TVs in Bahrain, Egypt, Chad, Iraq, Iran, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Palestinian Authority, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, United Arab Emirates, Yemen, Algeria, Libya, Morocco and Tunisia, exclusively on Abu Dhabi TV. The channel will also broadcast BAMMA events to the Comoros Islands, Djibouti, Mauritania, Somalia and Sudan.

More details here: http://www.bamma.com/news/2013/11/12/bamma-partners-with-abu-dhabi-tv


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Great lineup, and great news on the partnership deals. It's all onwards and upwards for BAMMA by the looks of it


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is this going to be on AXS TV again?


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes we will be live on AXS and The Fight Network


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd like to try and watch this one.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

BAMMA MW Champion has suffered an injury so is now out of his fight with Ion Pascu. Stepping in to face Pascu and making his new home in the MW division is Max Power Nunes!! 

http://www.bamma.com/news/2013/11/19/max-nunes-replaces-injured-scott-askham-at-bamma-14


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess it's a contender fight.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Great replacement, I'd say Nunes is a much more recognisable name than Askham at this moment, good work BAMMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And the rest of the fight card is looking decent.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Couple of updates:

First up Colin "Freakshow" Fletcher was interviewed by Tommy Toe Hold which you can watch here:http://bamma.com/news/2013/12/04/tommy-toe-hold-interviews-colin-freakshow-fletcher

Then the finalised fight card card be seen here: http://bamma.com/news/2013/12/05/finalised-fight-card-for-bamma-14

Finally to be announced Monday BAMMA has signed a deal with the British Forces Broadcasting Service to broadcast our events there starting with BAMMA 14 which means British servicemen and women all around the world will be able to watch.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Very similar to how the UFC is broadcast over the American Forces Network.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

*BAMMA 14: Daley vs Silva*










*BAMMA 14 FIGHT CARD*

PAUL DALEY VS ROMARIO MANOEL DA SILVA
COLIN FLETCHER VS MANSOUR BARNAOUI
MAX NUNES VS ION PASCU
JIMMY WALLHEAD VS FLORENT BETORANGAL
WAYNE MURRIE VS MICHAEL JOHNSON

JAMES SAVILLE VS TOM DUQUESNOY
WENDLE LEWIS VS LEON EDWARDS
HARRY MCLEMAN VS MATT HOWARD
ZI SHAH VS ANDY CRAVEN
TIM WILDE VS JEFFERSON GEORGE
TIM MENZIES VS JAMES SAMUDA
MATT HALLAM VS CURTIS WIDNER
BEN REES VS ED ARTHUR​


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Is this on Channel 5?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Official webste says..."TELEVISED LIVE ON 5* WITH HIGHLIGHTS SHOW ON CHANNEL 5 (UK)"


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

5*...Channel 5...same thing


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Things are racing towards Sat now. Personally I cannot wait. It's looking good and we have some big announcements coming out the the otherside of 14 and into the new year. 

Can't say too much yet. Oh and Freakshows entrance is going to be insane. make sure you are watching.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Paul Daley is the reason UK MMA got legitimized to me. I remember watching him fight Yuya Shirai at BAMMA 5, and thought "They hype this guy up, but let's face it, he's still a nobody". I was clueless to his previous UFC run.

Paul Daley's next fight - My favourite fighter, Nick Diaz. Okay, fair enough, he nearly KOed the guy I considered the best around so, UK MMA, I apologize.

Although BAMMA UK Guy, I don't forgive you guys for pretending that Alex Reid has main event skills, even though him Vs Kong was awesome


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Alex Reid is a showman with decent enough skills, he just never seemed to take MMA all that seriously in recent years. See his TUF 9 Elimination match? He nearly beat Amisinger so many times but opted to just play up to the cameras. 

Squandered talent.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CupCake said:


> Alex Reid is a showman with decent enough skills, he just never seemed to take MMA all that seriously in recent years. See his TUF 9 Elimination match? He nearly beat Amisinger so many times but opted to just play up to the cameras.
> 
> Squandered talent.


That was my first real MMA thing I watched, so I don't remember the prelim fights.

The worst thing that ever happened for MMA's credibility was putting two guys with losing records in a PPV fight because one was sticking it to Jordan a year before.

Alex Reid - 7 fight losing streak, won 2 out of last 12.
Jason Barrett - 3-6.

For UCMMA Super Middleweight Title, PPV on Primetime. Smh. If Dave wasn't a big enough reason to watch UCMMA already. BAMMA's been looking solid for a while now though.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Results from the weigh ins

http://www.bamma.com/news/2013/12/13/bamma-14-official-weigh-ins

Image gallery

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151829674877285.1073741833.83327412284&type=1


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking forward to this more than the UFC.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Slam KO.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Wouldn't mind seeing Daley lose here


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nasty KO. Daley is a real demon on the feet.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, he went down like a sack of shit!!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome enough little card. Only what? 4 fights? But all were fun.

Wallhead (that was first dude yeah?) was pretty weak stand up, and very tentative, but was a cool KO.

Tarzan is instantly a favourite fighter of mine. Dude goes toe to toe, and couldn't care less. Liked Freakshow since TUF.

That dude from Paris was VERY impressive. Great combos. I have to check his record actually.

Paul Daley was intelligent and devastating. He would legit KO some huge names in UFC.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Really solid card. Impressive stuff.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Full event results here. I know Im biased but wow what an event. http://www.bamma.com/events/bamma-14


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Daley KO


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Wallhead Slam KO


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^I dont know if you work for BAMMA, but if you do, tell them I didnt see the Daley KO even nearly enough times again


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

BAMMA usually delivers in its events.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Awesome enough little card. Only what? 4 fights? But all were fun.
> 
> Wallhead (that was first dude yeah?) was pretty weak stand up, and very tentative, but was a cool KO.
> 
> ...


Daley was already in the UFC and failed to KO anyone of note. That being said, he is a UFC calibre fighter. Shame he's such an arsehole.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^I dont know if you work for BAMMA, but if you do, tell them I didnt see the Daley KO even nearly enough times again


Yeah in the slow mo it almost looks as if Daley lifted him off his feet with that hook.

One of... if not the, Knockouts of the year.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^I dont know if you work for BAMMA, but if you do, tell them I didnt see the Daley KO even nearly enough times again


He does!

What a ******* Ko. God damn!!! Brutal. But yeah need more replays!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Love Daley as a fighter but yeah he's a dick. Would do okay if he returned to the UFC but would still as always get ruined by wrestlers. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Killz said:


> Daley was already in the UFC and failed to KO anyone of note. That being said, he is a UFC calibre fighter. Shame he's such an arsehole.



Martin Kampmann is a fairly big scalp. Love him or hate him you can't deny Daley's striking is nasty.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> Daley was already in the UFC and failed to KO anyone of note. That being said, he is a UFC calibre fighter. Shame he's such an arsehole.


I was meaning now. He has grown to be a very intelligent striker.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I was meaning now. He has grown to be a very intelligent striker.


That's all he's ever been. An extremely good striker with power. He still has okay TDD (good enough to stuff most but a good wrestler will always get him on his back) and a purely defensive ground game off of his back.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

K R Y said:


> That's all he's ever been. An extremely good striker with power. He still has okay TDD (good enough to stuff most but a good wrestler will always get him on his back) and a purely defensive ground game off of his back.


I found that he was a bit more reckless and swung for the fences a bit more. If he landed, he rushed for the stoppage. In his last few fights, he's been more intelligent and clever about his striking.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Martin Kampmann is a fairly big scalp. Love him or hate him you can't deny Daley's striking is nasty.


Oh yeah, forgot about him... Don't mind me, I'll just be over here... Shutting the **** up. :laugh:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The only reason Daley isn't in the UFC is because of the cheap shot he threw on Koscheck. But I do agree he could do some damage in the UFC. I also agree that he's one dimensional and looses to wrestlers.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Paul Daley gives Lawler, Condit and Diaz a good go if he was to fight them (again) now. Paul Daley Vs Johny Hendricks in a stand up fight would be AWESOME.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Lawlor and Hendricks take him down and finish him easily. Condit would pick him apart on the feet. I agree he probably beats Diaz now though.

Paul Daley would be borderline top 10 if he were to get back in the UFC.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Tuned in purely for Wallhead and Fletcher, sucks to see Freakshow finished like that. But damn Judo Jimmy is back!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

That's gotta be up their for MMA KO of the year:thumb01: I jumped off my couch. That left-hand man!!!!!!


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Daley is as limited as they come, but with ko power like that you can certainly get away with it. That knockout makes me wince every time I see it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he has the ability to put a guy to sleep if you get careless. So wrestlers have to be wary of that.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm a bit late but - Awesome event, looking forward to seeing what is in-store for #15

Mansour looks a beast, Daley-Mansour at Welterweight?

:thumb01:


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's a behind the scenes at #BAMMA14 thats pretty ace. I even make an appearance!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Threads Merged!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

With what?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

^^^ with other threads on the subject of BAMMA 14...



...oh boy...


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Was a huge KO. Instantly brought to mind how hard Marquardt punched Woodley in the face during their fight, the kind of impact that seems to lift a guy back up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Kind of like Marquardt against Maia?


----------

